# ترنيمة حنونة ومعينة رااااااااااااائعة



## azaz_yakop (5 أغسطس 2009)

*ترنيمة حنونه ومعينه بمناسبه صوم السيدة العذراء مريم 

إهداء: حاتم منير - مريم شوقى ترنيمة حنونه ومعينه

Hatem Mounir
=-=-=-=-=-=-
إهداء: 
ترنيمة حنونه ومعينه بمناسبه صوم السيدة العذراء مريم

كلمات : رمزي بشاره

تلحين وتوزيع موسيقي وكتابة وتريات : حاتم منير

أداء : مريم شوقي

إبداع × إبداع × إبداع

وهي دي النتيجه

حمل

:download:





 أهداء من :




*​


----------



## peter 2008 (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة بجد حلوة خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## naro_lovely (5 أغسطس 2009)

*gamda gadannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 أغسطس 2009)

_شكراا كتيير azaz_
_تسلم ايدك_
_ يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مريم12 (6 أغسطس 2009)

*thank you​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## max mike (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى

جارى التحميل​*


----------



## مرمورة2002 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الترنبمة الجميلة دى


----------



## jojof (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى على الترنيمة الرائعه فعلا كنت بدور عليها ام بى ثرى


----------



## mina632 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

hi
how are you?


----------

